# What is the difference between hay's?



## Emma Guard (Apr 29, 2012)

:thumbup:Hello everyone, silly question but im interested to know what actually is the difference between types of Hay, there's Meadow, inngs, readi grass, normal garden grass, mountain grass, Timothy, burgess, bedding, farm, forage hay, compressed hay and the there's more. 
I understand it's about the fibre content and crude fibre should be the most important as well as being dust free but apart from that im not sure what set's them apart? Ive been giveing Honey and Poppy Burgess Hay with dandelion i think they like the stronger strands of hay. Ive been looking at Hay for pets and the Hay Experts and i think i will probably try the sample bags i live in Enfield and there are some Farms near by, thankyou :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

There are a huge amount of differences between the hays that you have listed, I could go through it all but it will be much easier if you just pick a couple that you wish to learn about


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

If they prefer the thicker, more stemmy strands then I'd say Timothy Hay would be your best bet.

The Hay for Pets Timothy and Rye is very nice, according to Flix and Gaga- it looks nice, with long, thick strands and is very good value for money. (There's a sample you can buy, too!)

Burgess hay is always a firm favourite here, too, as you have been trying.

I use meadow hay as bedding as it's soft, and they like to eat that a little, too, though I think Timothy Hay is better for their teeth, as it has more substance to it. 

Readigrass is quite high in protein, I believe, so should be fed in moderation, alongside hay, the same being true of normal grass and Alfalfa. 

I got a Hay Experts sample pack, and found that my two liked a couple from there, but to be honest if you've got a farm nearby, that'll probably be better value for money, as the Hay Expert samples are all pretty expensive (I spent a stupid amount of money on Oat, Wheat and Barley hay but they didn't eat it ).

Hope that helps, somehow?


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Emma Guard said:


> :thumbup:Hello everyone, silly question but im interested to know what actually is the difference between types of Hay, there's Meadow, inngs, readi grass, normal garden grass, mountain grass, Timothy, burgess, bedding, farm, forage hay, compressed hay and the there's more.
> I understand it's about the fibre content and crude fibre should be the most important as well as being dust free but apart from that im not sure what set's them apart? Ive been giveing Honey and Poppy Burgess Hay with dandelion i think they like the stronger strands of hay. Ive been looking at Hay for pets and the Hay Experts and i think i will probably try the sample bags i live in Enfield and there are some Farms near by, thankyou :thumbup:


I'm in Enfield too. A good place to get hay is from Soleman's farm on Whitewebbs lane (if it helps it's the one that hosts Chase Local).

I tend to give readi grass and Timothy hay as treats while I use meadow hay in my buns litter trays and a handful with their food


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

All the others come in smaller amounts and are dearer than baled hay  Easy 

Mine have burgess timothy and readigrass every 3rd night but other than that, its just baled/farm hay. 
They seem to prefer it when its all different coloured strands rather than just one colour. Mine are taking great fun in pulling in all out of they hay baskets and spreading it across the floor at the moment!

*Heidi*


----------



## Emma Guard (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone i will defo check out the Farm hay from the one in Whitewebbs im by Forty Hill it might work out cheaper that way as well, Bernie what do you think about Inngs compreseed ive seen it in Pet's @ Home, the Rye one sounds interesting it seems that Timothy is used a lot, Burgess is Timothy i believe. I tend to put a mixture of hay in there pot's for them i like to give a variety.:thumbup: :thumbup::thumbup: x


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

Emma Guard said:


> Thank you everyone i will defo check out the Farm hay from the one in Whitewebbs im by Forty Hill it might work out cheaper that way as well, Bernie what do you think about Inngs compreseed ive seen it in Pet's @ Home, the Rye one sounds interesting it seems that Timothy is used a lot, Burgess is Timothy i believe. I tend to put a mixture of hay in there pot's for them i like to give a variety.:thumbup: :thumbup::thumbup: x


Inngs hay is just meadow hay 

The nutritional content all depends on when the hay is cut and how it is prepared and stored, which is why I much prefer a normal bale of hay as they get cut, baled then sold. Not left to sweat in bags for goodness how long.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Emma

I've always been lead to believe that by providing a variety of textures of hay will help to wear down rabbits teeth nicely, particularly very coarse hay. 

My guys get baled hay in there tray and in the hay rack normally 2 different types a coarse hay and a soft hay to wee on. The litter tray is changed daily and their hay rack filled twice a day. 

They then get a handful of green oat hay, dandelion hay and a pinch of redigrass in the evenings for tea

My 2 prefer the first cut of hay with all the seed heads on, this is meant to be the most nutritious as the seeds contain protein. 

The main thing when buying a bale of hay is to smell it and feel it. I have seen and smelt some nasty damp hays with too many thistles and flowering doc plants in them. dont be afraid to ask how old the hay is too ideally you want last years hay.


----------

